# Kindle on iPad



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm probably way behind on this.  But I just noticed I could upload mobi files through iTunes to the kindle for iPad app.  Heh, pretty cool.  Still using my Kindle itself, but at least I know I have the option.

That is all.  Sorry I'm late to the game.  LOL...


----------

